# [SOLVED] konfiguracja wifi

## tboloo

Witam.

Proboje wlasnie uruchomic wifi na moim laptopie.Karta wifi to ipw2200 z portage, nie kernela. Wifi-radar pokazuje mi moj punkt dostepowy(desktop z XP i bridgowaniem polaczenia lan-wifi), wiec sprzet jest (chyba) dobrze ustawiony. Niestety przy probie podlaczenia uzywajac wifi-radar dostaje komunikat "could not get IP address". Przy probie recznego wystartowania komunikat jest 

```

mobile bolek # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

* Starting eth1

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

*     timed out  

```

Moj /etc/conf.d/net wyglada nastepujaco:

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

```

a /etc/wpa_supplicant 

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

opensc_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so

pkcs11_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so

pkcs11_module_path=/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so

network={

   ssid="test"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   wep_key0="my_key"

   wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

[/code]

Przeczesalem cale forum, ale nie udalo mi sie znalezc rozwiazania. Moze ktos tu bedzie mi w stanie pomoc ?Last edited by tboloo on Tue Feb 07, 2006 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quat

ja mam ustawione cos takiego:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="moj_ssid"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    wep_key0=AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

    wep_tx_keyidx=0

    priority=2

    auth_alg=SHARED

}
```

a /etc/conf.d/net mam identycznie co do wlan.

w jakiej formie masz wpisany klucz? Z tego co pamietam to mialem problem jak byl w apostrofach. jezeli klucz bedziesz mial w formie hex to wpisz bez apostrofow.

pozdrawiam

ps. prawde mowiac to duzo lepiej jest przejsc na WPA. w koncu WEP jest bardzo slabym zabezpieczeniem.

----------

## tboloo

Niestety bez zmian. Klucz probowalem i hex i ASCII. Bez efektu   :Sad:  .

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. prawde mowiac to duzo lepiej jest przejsc na WPA. w koncu WEP jest bardzo slabym zabezpieczeniem.

 

Jak tylko zacznie dzialac to pomysle o zabezpieczaniu.

Anyway dzieki za pomoc. Walcze dalej ....

----------

## aqu

Spróbuj pobrać adres IP przez bootd.

----------

## quat

jak nie uzywasz WPA to moze sprobowac bez wpa_supplicant ? tzn w /etc/conf.d/net wpisujesz tylko

```
config_wlan=( "dhcp" )
```

a w /etc/conf.d/wireless

```
essid_wlan="mojssid"

key_mojssid="open AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

mode_wlan="Managed"

dhcp_mojssid="-t 5"
```

i powinno smigac.

pozdrawiam

ps. nie zapomnij ze jak masz wifi na eth1 a ssid sieci "essidek" to bedzie

```
essid_eth1="essidek"

key_essidek="open AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

mode_eth1="Managed"

dhcp_essidek="-t 5"
```

----------

## Lukasek

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Niestety przy probie podlaczenia uzywajac wifi-radar dostaje komunikat "could not get IP address"

 

Widziałem po drodze w configach ustawione DHCP jako sposób uzyskiwania adresu. To może być głupie, ale zapytam... Czy na Windzie chodzi usługa odpowiedzialna za dhcp? Bo przesiadłem się jakiś czas temu tylko na Gentoo i już nie pamiętam, czy jest standardowo uruchomiona  :Smile: , a przy np. chęci przyspieszenia systemu mogła zostać wyłączona - bo jeśli była niepotrzebna, to po co miała chodzić??

----------

## tboloo

Wlasnie to chyba problem z dhcp. Po restarcie w /var/log/message jest : 

```

timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

```

BTW uzywam dhcpcd, czy to wystarcza ??

----------

## tboloo

jeszcze wynik wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

Troche dlugi, prosze o cierpliwosc.

```

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

opensc_engine_path='/usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so'

pkcs11_engine_path='/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so'

pkcs11_module_path='/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so'

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='test'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading OpenSC Engine from /usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so

ENGINE: 'SO_PATH' '/usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so'

ENGINE: 'ID' 'opensc'

ENGINE: 'LIST_ADD' '1'

ENGINE: 'LOAD' '(null)'

ENGINE: Loading pkcs11 Engine from /usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so

ENGINE: 'SO_PATH' '/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so'

ENGINE: 'ID' 'pkcs11'

ENGINE: 'LIST_ADD' '1'

ENGINE: 'LOAD' '(null)'

ENGINE: 'MODULE_PATH' '/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:67:ee:19

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 544 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 0e:d7:25:3f:78:16 ssid='test' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x12

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:13:d4:92:9f:b7 ssid='Piotr' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:c0:49:f1:db:8e ssid='Centrum' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 0e:d7:25:3f:78:16 ssid='test' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x12

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:13:d4:92:9f:b7 ssid='Piotr' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:c0:49:f1:db:8e ssid='Centrum' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 544 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 0e:d7:25:3f:78:16 ssid='test' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x12

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:13:d4:92:9f:b7 ssid='Piotr' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:c0:49:f1:db:8e ssid='Centrum' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 543 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 0e:d7:25:3f:78:16 ssid='test' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x12

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:13:d4:92:9f:b7 ssid='Piotr' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:c0:49:f1:db:8e ssid='Centrum' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 543 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:13:d4:92:9f:b7 ssid='Piotr' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 0e:d7:25:3f:78:16 ssid='test' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x12

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:c0:49:f1:db:8e ssid='Centrum' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 541 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:13:d4:92:9f:b7 ssid='Piotr' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 0e:d7:25:3f:78:16 ssid='test' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x12

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:c0:49:f1:db:8e ssid='Centrum' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 541 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 0e:d7:25:3f:78:16 ssid='test' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x12

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:13:d4:92:9f:b7 ssid='Piotr' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:c0:49:f1:db:8e ssid='Centrum' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

...ciach...bo dalej powtarza się to co powyżej

```

..::Milu Edit:

Zbędną część loga wyciąłem(powtarzającą się).

----------

## tboloo

nie zmiescilo sie w poprzednim poscie  :Mad: 

Potem jest *calkowity zwis* i tylko hard reset pomaga ...

----------

## milu

ekhhmmm - a plik konfiguracyjny wpa_supplicant.con masz pokonfigurowany? Bo jakoś tutaj nie widzę go.

----------

## tboloo

Tak, wyglada nastepujaco :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

ctrl_interface_group=wheel 

eapol_version=1 

ap_scan=1 

fast_reauth=1 

# make the opensc engine available

opensc_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so

# make the pkcs11 engine available

pkcs11_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so

# configure the path to the pkcs11 module required by the pkcs11 engine

pkcs11_module_path=/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so 

network={

   ssid="test"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   wep_key0="klucz"

   wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

probowalem tez z roznymi innymi ustawieniami network zaczerpnietymi z forum ale niestety bez skutku...

----------

## tuniek

Możesz podrzucić jinfo jaki laptop i konkretnie jaka karta /lspci / ??

----------

## tboloo

Laptop to Acer tm4001, karta ipw2200 (centrino). Jak juz pisalem wifi-radar widzi moja sie (i inne przy okazji tez) , wiec sprzetowo jest chyba ok. Problem polega na niemozliwosci poprawnego skonfigurowania polaczenia.

[POST 2]

Przepraszam za bumpa, ale nie wiem juz co mam zrobic. Probowalem zmienic klienta dhcp na pump-a, ale nadal bez rezultatu. Moze ktos ma jeszcze jakis pomysl ??

[POST 3]

Jezeli kogos to interesuje to udalo mi sie rozwiazac problem. Po kolei :

```

echo "net-wireless/ipw220" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ipw2200

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep

modprobe ipw2200

iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc

iwconfig eth1 ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

iwconfig eth1 enc 'my_hex_key'

dhcpcd -R eth1

```

od raku: nie prowadź dyskusji sam z sobą. Jesli chcesz coś dopisać, edytuj swoje poprzednie wypowiedzi.

----------

## robjuz

Może się to wyda głupie... ale czy spróbowałeś przełączyć przycisk na laptopie odpowiedzialny na włączenie wyłączenie karty sieciowej??

----------

## milu

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> Może się to wyda głupie... ale czy spróbowałeś przełączyć przycisk na laptopie odpowiedzialny na włączenie wyłączenie karty sieciowej??

 

Trochę po fakcie bo temat rozwiązany i to już daaawno  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

